# ** FAINT LINE HPT and DARK OPKS! AM I PREGNANT???? HELP***



## BellaItalia78

OK so i have taken HPT this morning and I have also taken OPK that are very DARK! Am I pregnant? I was kinda lost in my cycle.. But would love input!!

Thanks


https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f10/stephmccown/45E7DF46-9CEC-4BF3-8EDA-1E9FE6F2FA8B_zpsngdx9fie.jpg


https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f10/stephmccown/2AD70A32-04DD-4EDF-870D-4B97126F9135_zps8p2kdtpc.jpg


----------



## Leikela

The Positive OPK is a good sign! The picture is kind of blurry to see a second line though on the HPT. But I would say that you are most likely preggo. Congrats!


----------



## BellaItalia78

Thank you! I took a morning test today and it wasn't there but I only had 5 hours of sleep and I am not due for af until 09/22..


----------



## Leikela

Well good luck! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Nikki1979

I can see a second line on your hpt. I am guessing you are pregnant. Good luck with your next test.


----------



## BellaItalia78

ok so. 2 days now in a row with morning pee I am not getting another line. Its showing a negative! UGH... I am due for af 09/22 and I am wondering could that be a evap line? i mean everyone that has seen this test has seen that there is a faint line. Its so disappointing. My CM is Creamy, lotion, and i have wet feeling all the time Cervix is high and soft. anyone else have this ???


----------



## Leikela

How long after you tested did you see the line? It could be a EVAP if it appeared after the test dried out. HPT's are pretty accurate. Sorry you keep getting negative's.


----------



## BellaItalia78

No that picture was taken about 5-7 min after taking test.. On those test if it was dried out, it would be more of a yellow type of color.:( I just dont understand!


----------



## Leikela

Aw, it is rare to get a false positive, but sometimes it happens. You aren't out yet though. You are DPO7 and I only got a faint, faint positive at DPO 12. Hang in there!


----------



## BellaItalia78

I hope your right! I also read too that if I am pregnant and when Implanted, i could have caught a spike of HCG and there isnt enought HCG to detect after.. Have you ever heard of that??


----------



## BellaItalia78

This is my OPK test from earlier.. I am still testing POS OPK.. This has never happened.. PIcture is below


https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f10/stephmccown/8819427F-4424-4E98-A16F-129A415B263A_zpsqlosgrem.jpg


----------



## Leikela

No I never heard of that before. Sorry. :( And looks like a strong OPK. I would give it about 5 days until you do a HPT again. You never know!


----------



## mamadonna

I can see a line on the pregnancy test,did it touch the opk at any point?


----------



## BellaItalia78

I tested the hpt first and then opk.. I am now receiving neg opks I still so confused&#55357;&#56850;


----------



## mamadonna

Is it possible you could be ovulating later or even again?sometimes the body gears up for ovulation giving you positive tests but you don't actually ovulate then the body tries again


----------

